# best method to paint a fence?



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Im in the midst of building a fence for my cemetery im doing the PVC/1x2 setup. What is the best method to paint. Brush or spaycan or spay gun. Is it better to paint all the parts then assemble or paint it once its done. Then comes where to store all this new fence....

thanks 
DZ


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I used the cheapest black spray paint I could find, and did all the spraying after assembly. Since there are so many curves and corners, spraying while it was upright worked best. I went back later and did touch-ups with a flat rust color in various places.

If it fits your design plan, you can bend and twist the PVC poles to give your fence a very old creepy look. Initially I heated mine over a gas range, but a heat gun (not a hair dryer) would be safer and faster.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

It really depends on your fence design. I painted mine before assembly and did it by hand, actually using my hand inside a glove inside a sock that I stuck into the black paint.

Make sure you rough up the PVC first with some sand paper and then prime it or all the time you spend on your painting will rub right off and be wasted.

I did an instructable on my method, which is just one of many if you are interested.

It is located here --> Cemetery Fence

Good luck with the project


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Haunted Spider said:


> It really depends on your fence design. I painted mine before assembly and did it by hand, actually using my hand inside a glove inside a sock that I stuck into the black paint.
> 
> Make sure you rough up the PVC first with some sand paper and then prime it or all the time you spend on your painting will rub right off and be wasted.
> 
> ...


I actually have your instructable book marked for reference some time ago. Nice job btw.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

haha, well you're welcome. Good luck on the painting. I rush painted some lamp posts for hanging lamps over my fence this year without primer or sanding because I didn't have time. It peels right off and I will be redoing them this summer.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

I would suggest a combination of both. Brush on a good flat black exterior laytex then once that drys go back with a spray can for any spots you might miss.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I built about 60 feet of fence last year and used both spray and brush to paint. First I used a power sprayer, to eliminate wasted paint I laid each 8 foot section of fence on top of each other...staggering each section so that I got max coverage. I sprayed the front, back and sides then used a brush to fill in the areas the sprayer missed.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I used basically the same method Stolloween used to catch the extra paint, but used canned spray paint. I never primed or sanded the PVC and they have held up for 10 years with only minor touching up each year, and that was mainly from storage.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Mine was done with black outdoor paint mixed with a couple weekd of saved up coffee grounds added into the paint mixture. Gave it a nice texture. Every time I have used just spray paint the paint rubs or scratches off too easilly and I am constantly doing re-spray touch ups. There is no worng method, but I prefer Outdoor paint and hand painting it. Nothing has rubbed or chipped off so far using this method.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

With smooth surfaces like PVC piping, it's best to scuff the surface you want to paint with some sandpaper or abrasive pad. This gives the surface some "tooth" to hold onto. You should also make sure the surfaces are clean of any soap, oils, grease, release agents, etc. before you lay down any paint. A little body oil can go a long way in ruining your work.

As far as the best method goes: I think a lot depends upon how intricate/detailed your fence is, and what kind of look you are going for. Adding things like coffee grounds, kitty litter, sand, etc. can give your surface a coarser or more aged look, but if that material (whatever you use) isn't suspended well in the paint, it may have a tendency to pop or peel away your painted surface because it's basically kept the paint from bonding to the intended surface (the fence). Crusty can look great but it can be much more fragile to the touch for you and/or your guests.

For very detailed fences or areas, you may find that spraying the paint with a little Wagner style sprayer, or for even more detailed areas, with an airbrush will do best for you. The spray can get to areas a conventional brush can't. If you are looking for the texture from a traditional brush, then you may want to use a traditional brush. But you may find that using a combination of the two (spraying and brushing) will give you the results you want. It gives you the full coverage as an original coat, then the added brush and texture work over it.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I always spray-paint my fence before assembling. I line up the bars and railings side-by side, so I don't waste so much spray paint. The spray paint has worked well for me, but be sure to buy the good stuff!! Get a brand name like Krylon or Rustoleum. The cheap stuff has very little pigment in it and will NOT save you money!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Sanded all the PVC first (found the paint to stick better and less chipping if the PVC is sanded). Then assembled the 12 8' long fence sections and stood up outside for the kids to paint with a brush.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Use the cheap labor while you've got it!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I think Im going to take several of the suggestions and merge them. I have sanded my pvc thanks Pod for the suggestion. I will paint with my sprayer but stack the fences so the over spray hits the ones behind. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I paint mine before assembly. For the pvc pipe I set up two parallel 2x4's slightly wider then the desired cut pipe length. I drove screws part way into the boards along the top as attachment points. I then cut lengths of twine and tied loops on both ends that I ran through the interior of the pipes. I then hung the pipes from the screws via the loops. 

I was then able to spin the pipe as I painted it and do the entire pipe in one go(including the ends). This also allowed them to dry without touching anything else and marring the paint.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Warrant2000 said:


> I used the cheapest black spray paint I could find, and did all the spraying after assembly. Since there are so many curves and corners, spraying while it was upright worked best. I went back later and did touch-ups with a flat rust color in various places.
> 
> If it fits your design plan, you can bend and twist the PVC poles to give your fence a very old creepy look. Initially I heated mine over a gas range, but a heat gun (not a hair dryer) would be safer and faster.


Same for me. Cheapest paint, like a buck a can, and after assembly. Remember, it is a facade. If every square inch is not painted no one will know but you. The TOTs will hardly be looking at your fence from underneath. Every year, when I touch mine up, I find spots I missed from the years before.

The value of painting after assembly is that you paint the screws and glue that was used to assemble the fence at the same time you paint the fence. Saves time.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks again, I just started to paint this weekend. I decided to paint mine before assembly I layed out all the 1x2 and used a roller. I was able to paint them all in no time. As for the pvc I like tjc67 idea but not sure if have room for a rig like that. I think I will lay them all out and hit them with the spay gun, assemble and do the rusting and use this to cover up any missed areas.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My first fence was painted with cheap black spray paint and it did not stick all that great to the pvc. It worked but had to do a lot of touch ups. The new fence was painted with a brush and better quality outdoor paint mixed with used coffee grounds. Though more work, the new fence, brush painted on looks way better and is holding up way better.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

kprimm said:


> My first fence was painted with cheap black spray paint and it did not stick all that great to the pvc. It worked but had to do a lot of touch ups. The new fence was painted with a brush and better quality outdoor paint mixed with used coffee grounds. Though more work, the new fence, brush painted on looks way better and is holding up way better.


did you use the coffee to just add texture?


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I did cheap black primer spray paint....hasn't faded yet (3 years). I will be adding two colors of "stone" this year for rust. I did that last year on some $store lamps and they turned out amazing.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

some great suggestions here! We are working on building our fence soon so am going to take these ideas and run with them!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, coffee was for texture.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Unique Painting Tips*

Unless you have access to epoxy paint which we favor in just about every project for items to be handled or left outside for weeks on end truck bed coating works great as well specially if you like texture.
However I keep forgetting that in here I have to think cheap like back in the old days so.............If your on a EXTREME budget you can always add some crushed vermiculite powder ( Vermiculite is cheap cheap cheap and found in your gardening section in hardware stores ) used to your outdoor latex paints to give it a rough texture, just be sure to let the powder soak up the paint for about a hour before using and keep in mind it works best if you roll the mix.
If you want slight texture you can always throw a little bit of baby powder in your outdoor latex paints to knock the shine down on gloss and depending on how much you use gives a pinch of roughness if you dump quite a bit in there.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The cheapest and most efficient way for me was to assemble the fence and paint it with a brush or foam brush. I wasted way too much spray paint in other applications. Our fence is three years old and still looks great.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Brushing the paint on the surface will give you the maximum usage for paint. If you decide to spray, you will loose somewhere around 10 percent of that paint because of it atomizing in the air. Also if you spray on a really hot day you risk the paint drying before it hits the surface and then it becomes what is known as dry painting. Even if you brush the paint on a really hot day, say like 85 in the shade then you don't want to paint. Wait till it gets cooler and always when you paint, try and stay on or in the shady areas.


----------

